# Ansel Adams Barn in the Grand Teton National Park August 2012



## DaPOPO

Last year my niece graduated from the Teton Science School and invited me for her graduation. There was a big fire up in Idaho so the atmosphere was full of particulates.

The pictures are taken in RAW. I think the photos look HDRish, but they are close to what I saw that morning.

What is nice, is she had access to the inside of the barn so she unlocked it for the photos from inside. I don't think there are many of them floating around. Hope you like them...


----------



## Light Guru

Nice images.  However I must point out that that is NOT Ansel Adams Barn He never owned a barn in Grand Teton National Park, in fact I don't believe Ive seen a photograph from Ansel Adams of those barns.  Those barns are the Mormon Row Barns because they are on "Mormon Row" The first two and last one specifically is called the Moulton Barn. 

If you want to try and imitate Ansel Adams in Teton National Park you should be shooting the Tetons and Snake River
Tetons and Snake River by Ansel Adams

I do really like your shot from inside the barn with the light and shadows from the gaps in the wood.


----------



## DaPOPO

I did not know that they weren't of a barn Ansel Adams took photographs of. My niece told me they were. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Light Guru

DaPOPO said:


> I did not know that they weren't of a barn Ansel Adams took photographs of. My niece told me they were. Thanks for the correction.



He may have but like all photographers not every photo you take ends up as a keeper and being shown to others.


----------

